# Truly Natural Alternative that has Helped Me Tremendously



## cocaui (Aug 19, 2009)

I've had IBS-D for several years, but two years ago, it got worst to the point that I had an underwear accident 3-4 times per month, average! It was impossible to work or going out. The doctor want me to take some tests that would have cost me $ 5,000 with insurance. I was unemployed, with no money, so I had to look natural alternative options.

Changing my diet to simple solid foods (rice, chicken, fish) and avoiding too much liquid, helped me. But what surprised me is that when I travel out of Chicago (where I live), my symptoms tend to decrease a litlle bit, but not disappear. Now when traveling to Mexico a few months ago, Panama and Colombia, my symptoms reduced much more, again didnt disappear. Ex.: In 5 days in Colombia, only one day was necessary to take immodium because I went off the diet, but here's the amazing thing:

I started to use natural alternatives and mixed with my same diet, then my symptoms "almost" disappeared. What did I use?

> *Rice water* (Horchata): Generally found on Hispanic stores as concentrated syrup or powder that when mix with water, taste delicious (sweet), It settled my stomach and makes me feel stable. The syrup is very cheap. Recommended + + +

> *Guayava Juice* (Guava juice): The guava is very effective because the seeds in the gut absorbs thewater, so it makes the stool more solid, and therefore easier to control their expulsion. The fruit itself is the most effective but difficult to find in the U.S., it can still be located in Hispanic markets. The sweet guava candy (very effective) is delicious and looks like a protein bar. The juice is what I take daily morning and it is easy to find, I bought in regular stores like Dominick's. Goya & Jumex are the recommended brands. Recommended + + + +

> *Sidral Mundet* (apple soda): This is regular pop, but really helps settle the stomach and make you feel stable. Found in any grocery store. This pop, is administered to patients with stomach problems in Mexico. Recommended + +

> *Chia Seeds*: Now this is something That You *MUST Read*: A friend of mine in Mexico, asked me: Why are you not using chia seeds, when is so effective? While it might sounds ridiculous, the answer was that I had forgotten about this seed. The description of the seeds and nutritional value can be found in the links bellow included. Here is a brief description of my experience:

+ Chia seeds may be added to other foods as a topping or put into smoothies, oatmeal, yogurt, gelatin made into a substance, or consumed raw. Because there is no perceptible shell, addition of chia seeds to other products may not alter taste. Now, the chia when get in touch with a liquid, turns into a seed with a small gelatin that absorbs water.

As I use it and it has given me incredible results is as follows:
In the morning, I put in my drink (protein or gatorade or plain tea or flavored water) two tablespoons of chia and I drink it (remember doesn't alter the taste). At the end of the day, I do the same. I still take Caltrate but now I take it once I finish my dinner. A week ago, I made the experiment of eating what bother my stomach (lots of vegetables, yoghurt, few solid foods, cheese and coffee) and take the chia as describe above. Incredibly the next following day, I defecated completely normal and not only that, but even I have felt much more energy.

Chia is very cheap and easy to find in vitamin stores. I bought first time, to test, a 355gr bag for $ 13 usd (Nutiva brand name). Now, a friend in Mexico, send me a bag of 1 Kg for $ 29 USD, this is the same original Chia, generic but equally effective, and a much better price. If anyone here wants to try to use the Chia, I recommend buying Nutiva Organic Chia at any vitamin store: Vitamin Shoppe and GNC has good prices. If you think it is something that will use because it helps you, I wont mind to send you Chia from Mexico at the same price I get it. I do this to help those who like me, suffer from IBS-D and have no resources or money to use medicine or see a doctor. I hope this can be helpful.
Recommended + + + + +
More info about Chia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salvia_hispanica
Nutrition Facts: http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/nut-and-seed-products/3061/2

Sorry if my english is not perfect, I try my best every single day! Good Luck!


----------



## Aelise (Feb 10, 2012)

This is awesome! I'm currently working on fixing my IBS through medical intervention, but I need to have a plan B in case there is nothing that can be done. I am bookmarking this thread so I can try these things out. Thank you for the input. And as a language professional, I'm going to say your English is excellent. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I agree, chia is great. Absorbs extra liquid in the gut. Had forgotten, but I have a 1 lb bag in the cupboard, will have to dig it back out. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Chia seeds. Never heard of them but I am definitely going to give them a try. So far no prescription or otc drug has helped..my only option is natural remedies now. Thank you.

Out of curiosity ..I'm guessing you aren't originally from chicago? I live in Pittsburgh but notice when I go home to Washington DC that my symptoms aren't as bad. Sometimes I wonder if being homesick has a role in my ibs. But whatever the cause I need something to help me feel normal.

And your English is perfectly fine. I have an English degree and I found less errors in what you typed than in native English speakers' posts on various websites.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Some people find chia a bit off-putting--the seeds are tiny and hard. But, when they get damp, they soak up the moisture and turn into little gel globules. I use them for thickening all the time and no one knows (at least they don't mention it). Strange feeling.


----------



## Janina (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, I love hearing good news about healing, and I am so glad for you! I remember visiting Mexico for the first time when I was a kid and I loved Sidral! And when I got older I fell in love with horchata!

Thanks for your terrific advice!


----------



## Chris97 (Feb 28, 2013)

Great thread. It sounds like the Chia is working wonders for you. I am very happy for you and I also agree that your english is excellent.

I myself started Citrucel last month and it has been working well thus far, it has a similar effect to what you are describing here. You can feel little round "beads" in it as you swallow it. Cooking with the Chia would be a great thing though, I am excited by this thought and will be trying it very soon.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Can I get chia seeds at whole foods or gnc here in the states?


----------



## cocaui (Aug 19, 2009)

@windemere: Sure you can get Chia at GNC, I don't know about Whole Foods but maybe so. Actually right now, I am taking Chica from GNC and the brand name is Nutiva Organic Chia, it cost $13.00 and will be good for several weeks on a daily use. As you can see, is cheap and worth to try it. Its interesting what you said about being back at home, every time that I leave Chicago, my symptoms are significantly reduced. Maybe the water? or (lol) simple enough I don't like to be here.

@Janina: Sidra is soo good, there is another drink "Cebadina", is just produced in Leon (middle of the country), I don't know what is inside, but look and taste like sweet cranberry (and is not cranberry lol), once you are about to drink it, they pour baking soda on it, so you have to drink it fast. It is refreshing and settle your stomach very fast if you have pain or have mild D at the moment. Baking soda help you so much. Think about a super effective Ginger Ale 

@trudyg: I agree, Chia has to be swallow it or mixed with some liquid. The day before yesterday, I went out for a dinner (something that I have not done in a long time), once I was back at home, I took my 2 spoons of Chia and swallowed with water, no mixing, no yoghurt, just raw like that. It was a little weird just for two or three seconds, but with a bunch of water, I was OK. The next day (yesterday) I felt complete normal. Chia in the other hand, give you a burst of energy, not like a stimulant (coffee) but more more alike endurance feeling.


----------

